# Rod suggestions to pair with a Penn Squall 30



## BigDaddyD (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a vacation planned in 3 weeks to go to Buxton, NC and do some surf fishing. I am gonna try my hand at using a conventional reel set up this year and I am interested in the Penn Squall 30. Now that I have decided on a reel (I think), I have been looking for a surf rod that is between 11'-12' long to pair with this reel. I would like any suggestions on what size,weight range, length etc. rod to use for this type of fishing. I will not be targeting any certain species of fish. I just want to catch em!Please help me out with this issue! ( My next issue will be what type of line to use.....) 

My price range for a rod will be $100-$150


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

can I asked why you picked that reel ... I thinks it more of a boat rod with the lever drag and pretty good size


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Agree with the above, that reel is more of a boat reel, I believe you want a Squall 15 or 12. I use Suffix Tri 17lb test on my surf reels. As for the rod, you can stop in any of the OBX tackle shops and they will hook you up with an appropriate rod.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

For a decent rod for the squall 15 or 525 mag look at a Tica 11ft UHA ( think they are really 10"-5") they throw a 3-5 oz and bait pretty good. just be warnd the Tica's are overrated as far as weight capacity. Thier "heavy" heaver will not reliably throw 8nbait with authority. For the 30.... can't really help since I don't have one.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

my tica 12" throws 8 & bait all day just fine for me.. and the squall 15 is a great reel to start on its what i have too! the 30 is a boat reel like surfchunker said


----------

